# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  أفلام فيديو مؤثره جدا عن غربيين إعتنقوا الإسلام

## Memo

ملف تسبب في اسلام الملايين


الرجاء حفظ هذه الصفحه ونشرها قدر المستطاع  فالثواب عظيم 
...

لماذا اعتنقوا الإسلام ؟

Why do they accept the Islam ? 

يوجد هنا كنز حقيقي .... 
لن يشاهده أحد إلا وسيصيبه التعجب والفرح والإنبهار ...... 
ستجدون هنا عدد كبير من المرئيات المباشرة من موقع يوتيوب لا تحتاج الى تحميل .... 
هذه المقاطع المرئية عبارة عن مسلمين جدد من كل جنس ولون يذكرون أسباب إسلامهم ..... 
هذه المقاطع تسببت بدخول كثيرين في الاسلام .... فساهموا إخوتي بنشرها في كل مكان .... 
وقد وضعت عنوان كل مقطع باللغة العربية قبل العنوان باللغة الانجليزية ..... 
انشروها اخوتي ..... مجهود قليل وأجر عظيم جدا جدا بمشيئة الله .... 
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : { الدال على الخير كفاعله } [ رواه مسلم ]. 
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : { من دعا إلى هُدى كان له من الأجر مثل أجور من تبعه، لا ينقص ذلك من أجورهم شيئاً .. } [ رواه مسلم ]. 
شبكة NBC الأمريكية: عشرون الف شخص يعتنقون الإسلام سنويا في امريكا : 
NBC NEWS:20000 americans Convert To ISLAM Each Year! : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/2PS2creVhaM
قسيس أمريكي سابق يكشف اعتناق قساوسة كثيرين للإسلام : 
Yusuf Estes - Priests and Preachers accepting Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/E6K0627FiCk
الفنزويليون يدخلون في دين الله أفواجا : 
Many Latinos Convert Daily To ISLAM .. Live From Venezuela! :
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/1XyrxzQIN9w
الكثير من الألمان يعتنقون الإسلام يوميا : 
Every day many Germans convert to ISLAM :
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/34kjurzK500
التلفزيون الهولندي : الإسلام أسرع الديانات انتشارا بين الشباب الألماني : 
Holland TV:ISLAM fastest spreading Faith among Youth Germans : 
www.youtube. com/watch/ v/WAXXN6XOnzQ
آلاف الدنماركيين يدخلون الإسلام : 
Thousands of Danish convert to Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/kru6XQ8CT48
تقرير تلفزيوني : آلاف اللاتينيين يعتنقون الإسلام : 
TV Report Thousands Hispanics Converting To ISLAM : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/yDwGsmTx3D4
عالم ألماني وزوجته يعتنقون الإسلام : 
German Scientist & his wife,clinic assistant convert 2 islam :
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/uP-2IqH_ l4c
عالم أوربي يعتنق الإسلام : 
European Scientist converts to Islam :
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/0IspK651RpY
الدكتور البريطاني ويبر يعتنق الإسلام : 
Dr. Ian Weber from England converts to Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/gUZR6XwU8Pw
طالب علوم يعتنق الإسلام في أمريكا : 
science students turn to islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/y3_JYk4Bo4Y
تقرير تلفزيوني : النصارى في فرنسا يعتنقون الإسلام : 
TV_Report: Christians Convert To ISLAM in France : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/Dhu0eEuIsGg
المسلمون في تكساس : قصص للمسلمين الجدد في تكساس : 
Turning Muslim in Texas - People reverting to Islam in Texas : 
http://video. google.com/ videoplay? do...46116459496 814
امريكية تحولت للإسلام بعد أسابيع من 11 سبتمبر : 
Angela Collins - Muslim Convert weeks after 9/11 Incident :
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/j6PJgJdEzNM
أسترالية تعتنق الإسلام : 
NEW MUSLIM Woman from austrailia CONVERT :
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/-baqULx5IBU
قصة مسلم امريكي جديد : 
The Choice - A Story of New American Muslim Convert : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/CML3CRPMefA
ايرلندي يعتنق الإسلام : 
Irish and "loving Islam" Convert to Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/dIc5oFAva- 4
يهودي يعتنق الإسلام : 
Jewish To Islam convert : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/KcBiJnLjwVw
مسلم يروي التغيرات التي حصلت له بعد شهرين من إسلامه : 
www.youtube. com/watch/ v/IlOuITPE6kE
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/1qpQvpmEqkc
لماذا اعتنقوا الإسلام : 
Why do they accept the Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/aJ3TGAnFc- U
135 امريكي يعتنقون الإسلام في وقت واحد : 
135 Convert to Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/36Glj_FAGcw
مسلمة جديدة تعتنق الإسلام في كندا : 
Convert to Islam from Canada : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/uKPer2fma9U
براين يروي قصته من المسيحية الى الإسلام : 
Revert to Islam - Brian From Christianity (Convert to Islam) ... : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/bI_YVnD9UvI
العديد من العوائل النصرانية واليهودية يعتنقون الإسلام : 
Many Jew and Christian Families Convert To ISLAM : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/84ZtVLI5kXM
قسيس كاثوليكي بريطاني يعتنق الإسلام : 
British Catholic Priest Converted To ISLAM : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/pn0iPlWQNlI
يوناني يعتنق الإسلام : 
Greece Men Convert to Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/IlAjkuECrHc
هندوسي يعتنق الإسلام : 
Convert to Islam from Hinduism : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/zePqNxz895U
نصرانية تعتنق الإسلام : 
Christian Convert to Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/HDkW2Y35mKQ
22 استرالي واسترالية يعتنقون الإسلام بعد محاضرة : 
Twenty two/22 Brothers and sisters convert to (Islam) .... : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/XQBn6loQTdY
امرأتين من بريطانيا يعتنقون الإسلام : 
Two british Women of different colours convert to Islam : 
www.youtube. com/watch/ v/uEfMcPQfv7w
الماني يعتنق الإسلام : 
German convert to Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/9U1zNXXQA6Q
ثلاثة فرنسيات يعتنقون الإسلام : 
Three French Sisters Convert To ISLAM :
www.youtube. com/watch/ v/JiksSo0lwL4
الصحفية ريدلي تعتنق الإسلام : 
Sister Yvonne Ridley Becomes Muslim Islam Video : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/aOe5s5hP4Gw
لماذا اعتنقت هذه الألمانية الإسلام : 
WHY Christians German Lady convert to ISLAM, SEE VIDEO : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/afFv22Wsd5A
الماني تعتنق الإسلام 
Germany Convert To ISLAM : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/os4vUxfJizU
لماذا اعتنق جيرومي الإسلام ؟ 
Jerome - How I wrestled my way to Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/b2YZGGDGUWE
قصة الماني اعتنق الإسلام : 
The story of a German convert to Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/gjRjzTAk- RQ
عبدالسلام يعتنق الإسلام : 
Revert to Islam - Abdus Salam (Convert to Islam) ... : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/VqlilLIQJRE
الأمريكية مريم تعتنق الإسلام : 
Revert to Islam - Maryam Noor (Convert From Christianity) .... : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/ig0N9aRT0Hc
المان يعتنقون الإسلام في التلفزيون الألماني : 
Germans convert to Islam on german TV : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/nFqj3xPKc88
تقرير تلفزيوني عن مسلمين جدد : 
TV Report Rechtsanwalt konvertiert zum ISLAM :
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/_4LrIv6kK9o
قسيس يعتنق الإسلام : 
Jolene: A Southern Baptist Converts to Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/RHQOx12- WJU
محمد مصعب يروي قصته في اعتناق الإسلام : 
Revert to Islam - Muahmmad Musab (Convert From Christianity) .... : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/Co0xom_ KcXM
يوسف علي يروي قصة اعتناقه الإسلام : 
Revert to Islam - Yusuf Ali (Convert to Islam) ... :
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/NcjXK7qzE_ k
كيف اعتنقت ميلينا الأسلام : 
How Melina came to Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/jLht7Kk0bGg
عبدالله لبان يروي قصة اعتناقه للإسلام : 
Revert to Islam - Abdullah Laban (Convert to Islam) ... :
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/gGeHzUkkJH4
اللاتينيين يتركون الكنيسة ويعتنقون الإسلام : 
TV Report Latinos Leaving The Church And Turning To ISLAM : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/j2w14xxi0bM
وليام شبيل و25 من عائلته يعتنقون الإسلام : 
William Chappelle and 25 members of his family embrace Islam :
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/mkBW4l4TmPE

----------


## Memo

الإسلام في هولندا : 
Islam In Netherlands : 
http://video. google.com/ videoplay? do...97847671713 770
6 ألمان يعتنقون الإسلام : 
6 German convert to Islam - 2007 - LIVE : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/0SpqpGKp7ts
كارولين تتحول الى الإسلام : 
Caroline convert from christianity to islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/2Cpmvne2wj0
أمرأة يابانية تتحول الى الإسلام : 
Japanese Women Turning To ISLAM. : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/L7PIOhK- SgA
مسلمة امريكية جديدة تتكلم عن الحجاب : 
American converted Muslim Woman speaking about the Veil : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/L85Mcq3EDX8
الدكتورة ريتشاردسون يتحول الى الإسلام في أمريكا : 
Dia Richardson converted to Islam in USA :
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/Tp097NNj3Pk
ألمانية نصرانية تتحول الى الإسلام : 
German christ convert to ISLAM : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/UTyu18RgrAo
مسلمة جديدة تتكلم عن الإسلام من لندن : 
New Muslim Lady .. Live from London : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/NTlta20vsow
أمرأة هولندية تتحول الى الإسلام : 
Dutch Women Turning To ISLAM in Holland : 
www.youtube. com/watch/ v/UyyxPO0HFLk
أمرأة من جنوب ألمانيا تتحول الى الإسلام : 
New Sister From South Germany : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/EkBRKrUDnEU
كيف تتحول الى الإسلام : 
How to Convert to Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/i9K7lmYaucU
اربع مسلمون جدد من اربع مناطق مختلفة من العالم : 
4 New Muslims from 4 Corners of the World : 
http://video. google.com/ videoplay? do...59428535210 219
جيني : كيف تحولت الى الإسلام ؟ 
Jenny - How I came to Islam : 
http://video. google.com/ videoplay? do...40716668905 509
كات ستيفينس يتحول الى يوسف إسلام : 
Cat Stevens becomes Yusuf Islam : 
http://video. google.com/ videoplay? do...65900354777 626

اصغر مسلم جديد في بريطانيا : 
Islam Youngest Muslim Reverts in The World- in England : 
http://video. google.com/ videoplay? do...31311255429 137
عبد الرحيم غرين يتحول الى الإسلام : 
Why Abdul Raheem Green Came to Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/wF8joJaOVJw
روبرت يتحول الى الإسلام : 
Robert converts to Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/vU5HGHiNUu0
قصة تحول مؤثرة الى الإسلام : 
Islam : Best and inspirational Revert Story : 
http://video. google.com/ videoplay? do...40414685693 208
قصة تحول كريستال الى الإسلام : 
Revert to Islam - Sister Crystal (Convert From Christianity) ... : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/IZF9stLSYjY
مسلمة جديدة أسبانية تتكلم عن حقوق المرأة في الإسلام 
Spanish Woman talks about Woman rights in Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/exdCJ_wT9E4

ارجوا من جميع الاخوان والاخوات المساهمة في نشرة في المنتديات والقروبات 
وارسالة لمن يعرفون من غير المسلمين فقد تكون رسالتك هذه سبب في اسلام احدهم 
فإن الدعوة إلى الله عز وجل من أفضل القربات إليه ، قال تعالى : ( وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ قَوْلا مِمَّنْ دَعَا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا وَقَالَ إِنَّنِي مِنْ الْمُسْلِمِينَ ) 

ويقول نبينا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام : ( لأن يهدي الله بك رجلاً واحداً خير لك من حمر النعم )


وهذه نسخة من الرسالة بعد إزالة العناوين العربية

ليسهل نشرها في المنتديات والقروبات الأجنبية


Why do they accept the Islam ? 


NBC NEWS:20000 americans Convert To ISLAM Each Year! : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/2PS2creVhaM

Yusuf Estes - Priests and Preachers accepting Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/E6K0627FiCk

Many Latinos Convert Daily To ISLAM .. Live From Venezuela! :
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/1XyrxzQIN9w

Every day many Germans convert to ISLAM :
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/34kjurzK500

Holland TV:ISLAM fastest spreading Faith among Youth Germans : 
www.youtube. com/watch/ v/WAXXN6XOnzQ

Thousands of Danish convert to Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/kru6XQ8CT48

TV Report Thousands Hispanics Converting To ISLAM : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/yDwGsmTx3D4

German Scientist & his wife,clinic assistant convert 2 islam :
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/uP-2IqH_ l4c

European Scientist converts to Islam :
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/0IspK651RpY

Dr. Ian Weber from England converts to Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/gUZR6XwU8Pw

science students turn to islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/y3_JYk4Bo4Y

TV_Report: Christians Convert To ISLAM in France : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/Dhu0eEuIsGg

Turning Muslim in Texas - People reverting to Islam in Texas : 
http://video. google.com/ videoplay? do...46116459496 814

Angela Collins - Muslim Convert weeks after 9/11 Incident :
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/j6PJgJdEzNM

NEW MUSLIM Woman from austrailia CONVERT :
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/-baqULx5IBU


The Choice - A Story of New American Muslim Convert : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/CML3CRPMefA

Irish and "loving Islam" Convert to Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/dIc5oFAva- 4

Jewish To Islam convert : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/KcBiJnLjwVw

www.youtube. com/watch/ v/IlOuITPE6kE
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/1qpQvpmEqkc

Why do they accept the Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/aJ3TGAnFc- U

135 Convert to Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/36Glj_FAGcw


Convert to Islam from Canada : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/uKPer2fma9U


Revert to Islam - Brian From Christianity (Convert to Islam) ... : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/bI_YVnD9UvI


Many Jew and Christian Families Convert To ISLAM : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/84ZtVLI5kXM


British Catholic Priest Converted To ISLAM : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/pn0iPlWQNlI


Greece Men Convert to Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/IlAjkuECrHc


Convert to Islam from Hinduism : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/zePqNxz895U


Christian Convert to Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/HDkW2Y35mKQ



Twenty two/22 Brothers and sisters convert to (Islam) .... : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/XQBn6loQTdY


Two british Women of different colours convert to Islam : 
www.youtube. com/watch/ v/uEfMcPQfv7w


German convert to Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/9U1zNXXQA6Q 


Three French Sisters Convert To ISLAM :
www.youtube. com/watch/ v/JiksSo0lwL4


Sister Yvonne Ridley Becomes Muslim Islam Video : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/aOe5s5hP4Gw


WHY Christians German Lady convert to ISLAM, SEE VIDEO : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/afFv22Wsd5A


Germany Convert To ISLAM : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/os4vUxfJizU


Jerome - How I wrestled my way to Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/b2YZGGDGUWE


The story of a German convert to Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/gjRjzTAk- RQ


Revert to Islam - Abdus Salam (Convert to Islam) ... : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/VqlilLIQJRE


Revert to Islam - Maryam Noor (Convert From Christianity) .... : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/ig0N9aRT0Hc


Germans convert to Islam on german TV : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/nFqj3xPKc88


TV Report Rechtsanwalt konvertiert zum ISLAM :
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/_4LrIv6kK9o


Jolene: A Southern Baptist Converts to Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/RHQOx12- WJU


Revert to Islam - Muahmmad Musab (Convert From Christianity) .... : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/Co0xom_ KcXM


Revert to Islam - Yusuf Ali (Convert to Islam) ... :
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/NcjXK7qzE_ k


How Melina came to Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/jLht7Kk0bGg


Revert to Islam - Abdullah Laban (Convert to Islam) ... :
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/gGeHzUkkJH4


TV Report Latinos Leaving The Church And Turning To ISLAM : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/j2w14xxi0bM


William Chappelle and 25 members of his family embrace Islam :
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/mkBW4l4TmPE


Islam In Netherlands : 
http://video. google.com/ videoplay? do...97847671713 770


6 German convert to Islam - 2007 - LIVE : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/0SpqpGKp7ts


Caroline convert from christianity to islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/2Cpmvne2wj0


Japanese Women Turning To ISLAM. : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/L7PIOhK- SgA


American converted Muslim Woman speaking about the Veil : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/L85Mcq3EDX8


Dia Richardson converted to Islam in USA :
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/Tp097NNj3Pk


German christ convert to ISLAM : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/UTyu18RgrAo


New Muslim Lady .. Live from London : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/NTlta20vsow


Dutch Women Turning To ISLAM in Holland : 
www.youtube. com/watch/ v/UyyxPO0HFLk


New Sister From South Germany : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/EkBRKrUDnEU


How to Convert to Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/i9K7lmYaucU


4 New Muslims from 4 Corners of the World : 
http://video. google.com/ videoplay? do...59428535210 219


Jenny - How I came to Islam : 
http://video. google.com/ videoplay? do...40716668905 509


Cat Stevens becomes Yusuf Islam : 
http://video. google.com/ videoplay? do...65900354777 626


Islam Youngest Muslim Reverts in The World- in England : 
http://video. google.com/ videoplay? do...31311255429 137

Why Abdul Raheem Green Came to Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/wF8joJaOVJw


Robert converts to Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/vU5HGHiNUu0 

Islam : Best and inspirational Revert Story : 
http://video. google.com/ videoplay? do...40414685693 208
Revert to Islam - Sister Crystal (Convert From Christianity) ... : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/IZF9stLSYjY
Spanish Woman talks about Woman rights in Islam : 
http://www.youtube. com/watch/ v/exdCJ_wT9E4

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ما شاء الله 
جزاك الله كل خير و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## العالي عالي

الاسلام هو الحل الاول والاخير

----------


## محمد القضاة

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكري
الله يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## N_tarawneh

يا لطيف يا نعمة الأفلام ...

مشكور يا ميمو ...

نتمنى عليهم أن يكونوا قد دخلوا الإسلام عن فهم وقناعة لا مجرد دخول فقط لا غير لأن الغالبية لدينا كمسلمين لا يفهمون أبسط واجبات المسلم تجاه الإسلام  ...

----------


## ورقة خضراء

أن شاء اللة أكثر من سن لسنة:

----------


## اشرف طه

بصراحة ربنا يتم عليك موضوعك مهم للغاية جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Ctrl

مشكور أخي

----------


## المحترفة

جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## الخفاش الفلنساوي

الله يجزيك الخير موضوع رائع

----------


## حسين الوزان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر

----------


## anoucha

merci ...............

----------


## ilyess

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم على هذا الموضوع

----------


## ilyess

بارك الله فيكم

----------

